# snapped screw #5 coil pac



## ron4598 (Jan 25, 2012)

Have a miss fire on # 5 cyl. Went to pull coil and who ever worked on car before broke the screw facing the front of the engine. I know it's into aluminum. Would this cause a problem after I replace the coil pac?
This would not be a fun job to drill out and tap another.
Guess that's why it was left snapped..


----------



## junebug1701 (Aug 3, 2011)

For future reference, this is no big deal. Many aftermarket coils only have one lug, so they are secured with only one screw, which is sufficient. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ron4598 said:


> Have a miss fire on # 5 cyl. Went to pull coil and who ever worked on car before broke the screw facing the front of the engine. I know it's into aluminum. Would this cause a problem after I replace the coil pac?
> This would not be a fun job to drill out and tap another.
> Guess that's why it was left snapped..


Like JUNEBUG said, one screw would be enough to hold it down. If you want to replace the broken screw, determine size of the screw and use a helicoil thread repair kit. The torque spec for the screws: 7 Nm (62 in-lbs).


----------

